# About.com- Constella for IBS-C Available in Europe



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A few weeks ago, I let you know that Constella (Linzess) was finally available in the UK ("Constella for IBS-C Now Available in UK"). The manufacturers have recently announced that the medication is now available in Germany and the Nordic countries as well. Upcoming launches in additional European countries are expected throughout this calendar year.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

